# Bradford White EF series



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Anybody had any experience with the Bradford White EF Series?

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/efseries.asp


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Quoted a few but always too much $$$$$$$. Love to try one sometime


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

I've priced them against the AO Smith Cyclone and they actually come out a bit cheaper. Had nothing but bad experiences with the Cyclones though.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

expensive


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I had to pull the burner chamber out of one and blow all the gunk out of it, because it would not light. I think for the same money you can get a Lochinvar Shield and - have been more impressed with those than the BW or the cheesehead.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

haha cheesehead, thats pretty funny.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

SPH said:


> I've priced them against the AO Smith Cyclone and they actually come out a bit cheaper. Had nothing but bad experiences with the Cyclones though.


What are your bad experiences with the cyclones?

I'm curious to see if they are same as mine.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've seen a lot of the cyclones aka cheeseheads that had leaks in the tanks. The most common problems I see are generally bad pressure switches. I've had to replace a couple of control boards and the last couple I've work on the problem has been bad lower temp probes


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

What were your symptoms of a lower tank probe failure?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Problems with Cyclones: shipped with faulty ignitors, faulty control boards, tank leakage at 3 years, they are also very noisy.

I priced the Lochinvar Shield and they are a substantial amount more money than the Bradford White EF Series. But they definately look like a better product.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey SPH - you should price out the big boy Vitodens 200 (104,000 to 370,000) and the biggest Vitocell 300 - I think 120 gallons-ish (made of 316 Ti stainless steel - the most robust tank on the market due to this S/S grade) compared to some of the options mentioned above. 

The biggest joke I see with these high efficiency fancy tanks is they are still made out of steel. I can not believe the price of them and can not understand why they are not stainless steel, so you can fully realize the cost savings.


----------

